# The ultimate humidor



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

I was at an art expo last night and came across this. It was styled on a classic car design. I really like the colour. The artist also had the same design as a watch winder and liquor cabinet. 9 G's

fun piece

JG


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting piece but for at that price, no thanks.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Very interesting piece. I guess the artists went straight to the top instead of letting the value increase over time. I hope the table comes with it at least. 

I'd like to see how the inside is designed. Definitely something for the "Rich"Man Cave


----------



## payednfull (Apr 9, 2013)

Pretty cool. I've been trying to think of some unique ideas for humidors. I think a humidor made out of a hand carry tool box would be cool. Obviously a few details to work out, but a guy can dream, right?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

payednfull said:


> Pretty cool. I've been trying to think of some unique ideas for humidors. I think a humidor made out of a hand carry tool box would be cool. Obviously a few details to work out, but a guy can dream, right?
> View attachment 43726


This dream can easily be realized with a pelican case. Not exactly the same thing....but better. :mrgreen:


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> This dream can easily be realized with a pelican case. Not exactly the same thing....but better. :mrgreen:


^^ This!

Just wait until they go on sale again at Unholy Cocktail.com and scoop one up!


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

I like it, however I'm building a couple Ultimate Bad Ass Humidors with the Tresanti Madison Wine Cabinet/Coolers.









UBAH !!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I keep all my boxes in a pelican 1760 rifle case with the foam pulled out. It works great!

UBAH, those are going to be awesome, for sure.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Does it run on Diesel or Fumas?


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

The OP photos are excellent, especially to car guys. 

Isn't the ultimate humidor one that can be walked into?


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Ultimate humidor for me should rotate my cigars for me. That would be awesome. But I play enough with mine anyway.


----------



## craig61a (Feb 18, 2013)

The ultimate humidor is in the Caribbean...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

The ultimate humidor is ISOM!


----------

